# engaged!!!



## popcorn (Dec 18, 2005)

:love I just got engaged!! (well a few days ago, lol). But I wanted to share that with everyone here. I'm marrying the greatest guy in the world, and am so happy! :banana :banana


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Congrats.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Congrats!!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## tired_tool (Sep 6, 2005)

congrats :hs


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Congrats!!! :yay


----------



## Boogie (Mar 10, 2006)

Congratulations and all the best. YAY!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, Popcorn :boogie :boogie :boogie!
You get an additional yay and a dancing banana because you're a Hoosier Lady! :yay :banana


----------



## Supalady05 (Nov 11, 2005)

CONGRATS!  I WISH U ALL THE BEST.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

popcorn said:


> :love I just got engaged!! (well a few days ago, lol). But I wanted to share that with everyone here. I'm marrying the greatest guy in the world, and am so happy! :banana :banana


Congrat's, I guess.


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

Awwww I'm so happy for you..CoNgRaTs!!!! :banana :clap


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Congrats!

Welcome to the engaged life!


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

:banana


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Congrats! :banana


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

...


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Congratulations! :yay


----------



## sweetnightengale (Jan 23, 2006)

yay congrats! Being in engaged is awesome!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ktgurl (Dec 6, 2005)

that's so awesome. congrats. i wish you guys the best


----------



## popcorn (Dec 18, 2005)

wow i haven't realized i had so many respones. Thank you everyone!!!

and the wedding will be sometime between now and september 2nd. lol...we aren't reall having a ceremony we're going to have a courthouse wedding . (I couldn't imagine having so many people get married with my SA!!)


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Sweet! Congratulations!


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

That's the most wonderful thing in the world. I am VERY happy for you. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

aww... very cool!

congratulations!!


----------

